# What is the best flavor of milk?



## Sanrio (Mar 9, 2017)

Do you like Regular Milk?

Maybe Chocolate Milk is more your thing?

Or are you a person more for strawberry?

Hey, maybe your favorite thing is banana milk! (i won't judge)

Let's see which milk is superior!


----------



## Aquari (Mar 9, 2017)

choccy milk


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 9, 2017)

Strawberry milkkk


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 9, 2017)

I think im more a strawberry milk person myself


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 9, 2017)

I love strawberry milk! <3


----------



## Hiraeth (Mar 9, 2017)

Chocolate Milk! Banana milk does sound really tasty though


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 9, 2017)

Regular Milk for Cereal, Chocolate Milk for whenever I want it, Strawberry Milk my taste buds grew out of, and I'd think I wouldn't like Banana Milk. So out of all of the choices, I'd choose Chocolate Milk.


----------



## NightGale100 (Mar 9, 2017)

Coccky milk alllll daaaaaaa tyyyyme


----------



## Psydye (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm not really sure, though banana milk sounds awesome(and different).


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 9, 2017)

strawberry milk

chocolate is p cool too

anyone else make chocolate strawberry milk from time to time?


----------



## Bowie (Mar 9, 2017)

No milk.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 9, 2017)

Strawberry milk. I have never had banana milk, but it sounds delicious!


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 9, 2017)

milk-flavored milk is the best.

runner-up is a mixture of condensed milk, evaporated milk, coconut milk, and puerto rican rum.

although, how isn't coffee flavored milk a thing yet?!?


----------



## Soigne (Mar 9, 2017)

Strawberry milk but I'm actually surprised that it's winning because it gets a lot of hate


----------



## Rizies (Mar 9, 2017)

I don't like milk. At all. If I do crave milk I have half chocolate and half regular


----------



## unpoetic (Mar 9, 2017)

You're all wrong. The correct answer here is vanilla milk.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 9, 2017)

strawberry milk tastes like that leftover milk in your bowl after eating Fruity Pebbles cereal, or Kappn Crunch with Cuckoo berries cereal...


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 9, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> strawberry milk tastes like that leftover milk in your bowl after eating Fruity Pebbles cereal, or Kappn Crunch with Cuckoo berries cereal...



I mean there's 2 problems here

first of all, this is just wrong and idk what the hell kind of strawberry milk you've had in the past

second, that actually tastes alright. so even if you were right, this still fails as an insult


----------



## wassop (Mar 9, 2017)

banana forsureeeeee but if not i like strawberryy, i don't like other kinds at all


----------



## Corrie (Mar 10, 2017)

Banana milk? Sounds freaking amazing! I wonder if they sell that around where I live. Never have heard of it or seen it though!

I prefer chocolate milk the best! <3 I remember when I was a kid, I hated chocolate milk. I dunno why though. I must have been an idiot.


----------



## PotatoPowered (Mar 10, 2017)

I really like plain milk.. idk why. But I prefer strawberry milk over plain milk


----------



## forestyne (Mar 10, 2017)

BANANA MILK IS A DISGRACE TO MILK PEOPLE


----------



## Elphie (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm not a big fan of milk but I can tolerate strawberry and choco flavored


----------



## Holly... (Mar 10, 2017)

I was surprised to see so little people vote for banana  It's my favourite!


----------



## hamster (Mar 10, 2017)

strawberry


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 10, 2017)

I love them all tbh. Chocolate milk is what I voted for but I love all kinds, I love malted milk, strawberry, banana, vanilla, and plain too. Milk is just so freaking good. That's why I can't be vegan, it's just too good.


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 10, 2017)

banana milk!


----------



## Weiland (Mar 10, 2017)

Banana and chocolate.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 10, 2017)

Plain milk for me. I occasionally will drink almond or soya milk.


----------



## namiieco (Mar 10, 2017)

im lactose intolerant and i usually have sweetened soy a milk or chocolate soya milk


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Mar 10, 2017)

Plain milk is the best milk.


----------



## Capeet (Mar 10, 2017)

What
I didn't even know anything other than plain milk exists


----------



## Flare (Mar 10, 2017)

Plain and Strawberry Milk are great!


----------



## Bcat (Mar 10, 2017)

chocolate is the only acceptable additive to milk.


----------



## Loriii (Mar 10, 2017)

Only chocolate milk. I used to like regular milk when I was little.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 10, 2017)

Capeet said:


> What
> I didn't even know anything other than plain milk exists



where have you been, child?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I used to eat milkshake powder because I hated drinking the milk once the milkshake powder was in the regular milk lol


----------



## Halloqueen (Mar 10, 2017)

Chocolate milk is pretty great, so I think I'll give my vote to that. I also remember enjoying vanilla milk when I was a kid, but I think the brand I had stopped selling it or something and I haven't had it in years.

I've actually never had banana milk or strawberry milk, so I'd have to try those before ranking them. Plain milk is fine too, but it doesn't really compare to flavored milk.


----------



## vel (Mar 11, 2017)

none, i'm lactose intolerant


----------



## LilyACNL (Mar 11, 2017)

chocolate milk is pre good
i can't drink regular milk by its own because i find that the taste on its own makes me feel quite ill after a while.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 11, 2017)

normal milk...., chocolate milk is rly gross, never tried any of the other but they dont sound good either. if i want milk w/ something i'd have a glass of normal milk and i'd drink normal milk and eat a straeberry or w/e with it


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 11, 2017)

my thread is popular??? how???


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 11, 2017)

almond milk


----------



## Cailey (Mar 11, 2017)

plain for sure. not about the strawberry and all that anymore. 

_well I do really like almond milk tho......._


----------



## Invisible again (Mar 11, 2017)

Chocolate milk is life.


----------



## ChocoMagii (Mar 11, 2017)

Milk with my coffee lol. But other than that chocolate is cool too <3


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Mar 11, 2017)

chocolate!!


----------



## Rasha (Mar 12, 2017)

haven't tried but I'd love to try almond milk and coconut milk because I imagine they'd taste good.


----------



## Nicole. (Mar 12, 2017)

Somehow I can't drink milk on it's own, I find it disgusting so for that reason I have to had heaps of chocolate powder to it. Chocolate milk is by far the best and most satisfying for me!


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 12, 2017)

i really wanna try almond milk now... you guys have given me so many milk flavors to try!


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Mar 12, 2017)

Chocolate, strawberry and vanilla. Enough said.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 15, 2017)

everyone likes chocolate milk lol


----------



## Astarte (Mar 15, 2017)

Banana sounds pretty tasty.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 15, 2017)

regular, i've never had banana but it sounds good


----------



## Red Cat (Mar 15, 2017)

The point of milk is to drink it with chocolate, not to make it chocolate itself. What have we come to?


----------



## made08 (Mar 15, 2017)

Strawberry for sure. Almond milk for me though


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 15, 2017)

Red Cat said:


> The point of milk is to drink it with chocolate, not to make it chocolate itself. What have we come to?



so drink milk and wash it down with chocolate syrup, got it


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 16, 2017)

None, because you were lactose intolerant as a child and so never grew up with it

but ice cream can stay, cause that stuff is good


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 16, 2017)

people who prefer to drink plain milk deserve to have their toes stepped on. that stuff is nasty nasty 
strawberry milk is delicious, but i don't think strawberry almond milk exists :'( so i'm stuck with chocolate almond milk (which is delicious)


----------



## Thunder (Mar 16, 2017)

I got into a tussle with someone on this site who didn't think strawberry milk was the best, and goddamn it I'd do it again.


----------



## Dogemon (Mar 16, 2017)

Thunder said:


> I got into a tussle with someone on this site who didn't think strawberry milk was the best, and goddamn it I'd do it again.



Same. I spent countless days in my life drinking strawberry milk and eating sweetened rice crackers with it as a snack after school and nothing is as good.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 16, 2017)

idcjazmin said:


> people who prefer to drink plain milk deserve to have their toes stepped on. that stuff is nasty nasty
> strawberry milk is delicious, but i don't think strawberry almond milk exists :'( so i'm stuck with chocolate almond milk (which is delicious)



nasty?!  ahh, werent you fed mother's milk as an infant at least??



Thunder said:


> I got into a tussle with someone on this site who didn't think strawberry milk was the best, and goddamn it I'd do it again.



_:::sets down slice of pineapple pizza:::_
come at me, bro!


----------



## blackroserandom (Mar 16, 2017)

Oh I love all kinds of milk. Plain milk, strawberry, chocolate, vanilla. I never tried the almond milk but maybe one day. Banana milk? Never heard of it but sounds like it could be yummy~


----------



## kayleee (Mar 16, 2017)

I don't really drink milk I just eat it in cereal so idk none I guess


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 16, 2017)

Not a big fan of milk.... but chocolate and strawberry sound good so I guess I'll go with chocolate?  Banana sounds good too


----------



## Romaki (Mar 16, 2017)

They all sound great, but chocolate milk is just a classic.


----------



## Dim (Mar 16, 2017)

Moomoo Milk

Chocolate for sure!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Mar 16, 2017)

Unsweetened vanilla almond.


----------



## Aronthaer (Mar 16, 2017)

Chocolate mint milk. they sell it at the Byrne Dairy near my house and it's really good.


----------



## easpa (Mar 17, 2017)

Milk makes me feel ill


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 17, 2017)

Strawberry milk <3333


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

chocolate milk for sure

if you drink strawberry milk you're basically satan


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 17, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> chocolate milk for sure
> 
> if you drink strawberry milk you're basically satan



says the one who is so obviously obsessed with pears, literally the worst fruit ever


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 17, 2017)

idcjazmin said:


> says the one who is so obviously obsessed with pears, literally the worst fruit ever



i. hate. pears.

 pears are hot


----------



## cornimer (Mar 17, 2017)

I've never actually tried strawberry milk but a lot of people here seem to like it so I'd better get on that.

For now, I have to say regular milk is the best. I don't like chocolate milk.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 17, 2017)

for now i like banana milk or melon milk.


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 17, 2017)

strawberry milk. i actually got a random craving for banana milk earlier lmao, i like it


----------



## BrightLark (Mar 17, 2017)

The results for the polls surprise me because all my friends in grade school were amazed by the fact that I wouldn't buy chocolate milk at lunch. Chocolate and strawberry always ran out first, and by the end of the period only the blue (regular) and green (lactose-free) were left. Honestly, more people had lactose-free at lunch, which means that there were more kids who were lactose-intolerant than kids who liked regular milk.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Mar 18, 2017)

I love chocolate milk with all my heart. Lol. I drink it almost everyday.


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 18, 2017)

Obliviously strawberry. Do you even aesthetic


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 18, 2017)

107 people voted on this poll

and there are 8 pages on this poll

im so proud of my poll about milk


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 18, 2017)

chocolate milk!!!
Strawberry and banana milk belong in hell


----------



## f11 (Mar 18, 2017)

Regular milk but carbonated


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 19, 2017)

I like dark chocolate almond milk the best.  But I can't have sugar at all right now so I can't drink any kind of milk. =(


----------



## Licorice (Mar 19, 2017)

BANANA MILK SOUNDS AMAZING


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 19, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> I like dark chocolate almond milk the best.  But I can't have sugar at all right now so I can't drink any kind of milk. =(



yess, it's so good! chocolate cashew milk is also pretty amazing tbh


----------



## keef_kogane (Mar 24, 2017)

I can only have plain milk with cereal or Oreos and I kind of burnt myself out on chocolate milk.  Strawberry milk is the best, imo.  At least, until I drink way too much and begin to hate it.

I don't think I've tried anything other types, except Soy, but that was disgusting to me.


----------



## graceroxx (Mar 24, 2017)

i mean, i'm a huge chocolate fan but i've never been one for chocolate milk? i never really understood why people like it so much.
regular milk for the win (skim milk, specifically  )


----------



## lauraplays1 (Mar 25, 2017)

i dont know what you all are talking about, chocolate caramel milk is superior to all.


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 25, 2017)

f11 said:


> Regular milk but carbonated



i seriously gagged reading that


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 25, 2017)

Banana milk and dark chocolate milk are amazing


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

Between plain and chocolate honestly(But when I say plain I mean whole milk. Anything other than whole milk tastes like dish water). I picked plain because I drink that literally every night.



Strawberry and Banana milk are disgusting. Same with Skim. Bleugh.



And don't even get me started on Almond or Soy milk those damn imposters


----------



## carp (Mar 26, 2017)

blueberry milk tho


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 26, 2017)

carp said:


> blueberry milk tho



thats nice, but have you even come upon the god that pear milk is

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Between plain and chocolate honestly(But when I say plain I mean whole milk. Anything other than whole milk tastes like dish water). I picked plain because I drink that literally every night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm lactose intolerant, like 65% of the population is
soy milk ftw ok bye


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 26, 2017)

carp said:


> blueberry milk tho



wait blueberry milk is a thing? I think it sounds delicous.


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 26, 2017)

B e t h a n y said:


> I'm lactose intolerant, like 65% of the population is
> soy milk ftw ok bye



lol same here, and i'm also vegan so almond/soy milk are pretty great imo. though i prefer almond milk, cause it's closer to the consistency of cow's milk. i think soy milk is a bit thicker and i don't really like that


----------



## ZagZig321 (Mar 26, 2017)

Plain Milllllk


----------



## Sanrio (Apr 20, 2017)

everybody likes chocolate milk, although i must admit i kinda do too


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 20, 2017)

idcjazmin said:


> lol same here, and i'm also vegan so almond/soy milk are pretty great imo. though i prefer almond milk, cause it's closer to the consistency of cow's milk. i think soy milk is a bit thicker and i don't really like that



Same here (vegan). Although I prefer soya myself. Don't really like the taste of almond milk that much.


----------



## Trip (Apr 20, 2017)

plain milk only for cereal. choco milk for the rest


----------



## Zireael (Apr 20, 2017)

Banana milk is divine. Chocolate is nice too, but I think I prefer banana.


----------



## Nanabells (Apr 20, 2017)

Strawberry coz blueberry ain't in the choices also Choco milk is basic


----------



## Xandra (Apr 20, 2017)

Chocolate milk ftw


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 20, 2017)

Chocolate milk!


----------



## Introvert (Apr 20, 2017)

Chocolate milk. It's the only kind I don't mind drinking.


----------



## Duzzel (Apr 20, 2017)

The lactose leaves a weird taste in my mouth so I only ever use Almond Milk ~


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 21, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> And don't even get me started on Almond or Soy milk those damn imposters



If you prefer pus in your milk and to make your bones worse, sure. 
I think I'll take the imposters. Lol


----------



## King Dorado (Apr 21, 2017)

I still haven't seen "coffee milk" anywhere but I'd like to try it.

I guess pretty soon there will be "unicorn milk...."


----------



## cIementine (Apr 21, 2017)

chocolate milk!!! though i am a fan of strawberry and banana milk too


----------



## Noir (Apr 21, 2017)

Depending on the day, honestly I'd rather between Almond, Soy, or Coconut Milk. <3


----------



## Franny (Apr 21, 2017)

strawberry 4 life


----------



## Esphas (Apr 21, 2017)

chocolate obvi lmao


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 21, 2017)

I honestly hate milk by itself. I dont know why, it just tastes weird and it grosses me out.

I like dipping cookies in it, it's okay with cereal, it's great when used as an ingredient in cooking and baking

but why in the heck would anyone wanna drink it. never liked chocolate milk either, gross, made me so mad as a kid when they served it with lunch


----------



## danceonglitter (Apr 21, 2017)

I probably like chocolate milk the best, it's so good  I haven't had it for ages though!


----------



## sej (Apr 21, 2017)

I like plain milk the best!


----------



## WaterSymbol (Apr 21, 2017)

cow


----------



## mintellect (Apr 22, 2017)

Chocolate milk is probably my favorite, but plain comes in a close second.


----------



## Primarina (Apr 22, 2017)

I put strawberry just because there are so many better chocolate things than chocolate milk, but I love regular, strawberry, and chocolate.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 22, 2017)

Plain and chocolate milk, I mostly drink plain anyway.


----------



## meo (Apr 22, 2017)

Strawberry milk
Plain soymilk :3


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 22, 2017)

Okay but banana milk is seriously the best.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 23, 2017)

Chocolate, dude


----------



## Tessie (Apr 23, 2017)

Almond milk


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

EVERY MILK


----------



## Rabirin (Apr 23, 2017)

chocolate all day and all the way


----------



## pandapples (Apr 23, 2017)

depends? if it's just for drinking I love banana milk. regular milk for everything else like cookies, cereal, smoothies, etc


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 23, 2017)

No milk for me! I only drink almond milk


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 28, 2017)

I really love strawberry milk. I would drink it everyday if it wasnt so high calorie and also kind of expensive.

But mmm so yummy, both hot and cold c:


----------



## moonflow (Apr 28, 2017)

chocolate almond milk :33


----------



## Seashell (Apr 28, 2017)

all of them are great 
Especially strawberry and chocolate milk!


----------



## Ryumia (Apr 29, 2017)

Chocolate milk.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 29, 2017)

We tried this "Mr.Bananas" and it's real banana with milk and it was seriously so good, and my dog really loved it too! We used it in some pancake mix too as substitute for the water and it made some of the best banana pancakes I've ever had!


----------



## Mu~ (Apr 29, 2017)

Banana, strawberry, chocolate, dulce de leche, almost anything except plain milk.


----------



## DivaCrossing (Apr 29, 2017)

I love love chocolate milk so much, but strawberry....strawberry just ...doesn't sit well with me..


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 29, 2017)

Tbh strawberry anything (milk, ice cream, etc.) is disgusting. That artificial strawberry flavor makes me want to vomit. Especially in dairy products.



But omgggg chocolate milk (or CM as I like to call it) is like the greatest invention ever. Like who likes milk and doesn't like chocolate in it??


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Apr 29, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Tbh strawberry anything (milk, ice cream, etc.) is disgusting. That artificial strawberry flavor makes me want to vomit. Especially in dairy products.
> 
> 
> 
> But omgggg chocolate milk (or CM as I like to call it) is like the greatest invention ever. Like who likes milk and doesn't like chocolate in it??



Hey, someone who finally agrees that strawberry milk is disgusting!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 29, 2017)

chocolate milk.
oh and straw berry bc:


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Apr 29, 2017)

Taiko said:


> chocolate milk.
> oh and straw berry bc:
> View attachment 198269



Okay now that's really adorable.


And the only good use of strawberry milk


----------



## radioloves (Apr 29, 2017)

Strawberry, chocolate and plain milk!


----------



## Buttonsy (May 24, 2017)

Chocolate or banana, although I don't have either of those that often.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2017)

Regular or chocolate tbh.. don't think i've tasted other ones actually.


----------



## Chris (May 24, 2017)

Banana.

I do prefer plain, but it feels like a cop-out to not list a flavour!


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 25, 2017)

none milk is yucky


----------



## TortimerCrossing (May 25, 2017)

i don't trust regular milk - but almond milk mmmmm


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 25, 2017)

Plain milk is fine for me ^_^


----------



## Greys0n (May 25, 2017)

I love banana milk


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 25, 2017)

I really like all these kinds of milk, (aside from banana since I don't think I've ever tried it.) but my absolute favorite has to be strawberry! d:


----------



## AnonymousFish (May 26, 2017)

So I love milk in almost any form. Regular milk is probably my favorite, but chocolate milk when I'm feeling like I need something sweet is just the best. 
I always hated strawberry milk, but just today I tried some for the first time in years and it was like heaven in a bottle. I'm suprised by that...well, either way, I know I'll be drinking A LOT more strawberry milk!


----------



## mermaidshelf (May 26, 2017)

I really love strawberry but I think that Nesquik changed their formula several years back and it hasn't been the same ever since.


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2017)

As long as it's not those pretend milks like almond and oat and whatnot I'm fine though.. Those are gross (imo)


----------



## Sanrio (May 27, 2017)

this thread has 15 pages and 196 votes, lol.


----------



## KrazyKarp (May 27, 2017)

Chocolate and strawberry milk! Soy milk is pretty good, too.


----------



## Bigm@c (May 27, 2017)

Depends on what i'm eating at the time. If i'm having some chocolate or something that goes really well with milk, i'll generally have plain milk, or on occasion chocolate milk. If i'm not eating anything and am just thirsty, then i love me some chocolate milk!


----------



## Drokmar (May 27, 2017)

I don't always drink flavored milk, but when I do, Strawberry always wins. Stay fruity, my friends.


----------



## Pyoopi (May 28, 2017)

Gotta pass on milk. I don't like the flavor and smell at all. Plus I am mildly lactose intolerant.


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2017)

Pyoopi said:


> Plus I am mildly lactose intolerant.



Same, I have most issues with cream fat and those creamy softer cheeses though. Usually alright milk and yogurt though.


----------



## Crash (May 28, 2017)

i don't drink milk due to a dairy allergy, but if it counts i really love coconut milk. almond milk, too. i didn't even know banana milk was a thing, i'd probably try it if i could.


----------



## GhulehGirl (May 28, 2017)

Strawberry is nice


----------

